# Replacing Flex with the one from the Ports-Tree



## Thorny (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello,

i need an actual version of flex (at least 2.5.31). I'm running a FreeBSD 7.0-STABLE, which has a shipped flex version of 2.5.4. How can i use the flex version out of the ports (textproc/flex)?

Greetings from Germany,
Thorny


----------



## camelia (Aug 9, 2010)

Install the port and prepend LOCALBASE in PATH. Unless you don't trust yourself it's usually pretty safe to prefer commands from ports over ones from base.


----------



## Thorny (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks, that works.


----------

